# I know nothing about this Mini Cooper.



## 740iBimmer (Jun 5, 2004)

Is it made by BMW? :dunno:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

MINI is owned by BMW


----------



## 740iBimmer (Jun 5, 2004)

Who makes it?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

740iBimmer said:


> Who makes it?


MINI


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

Click and learn, Grasshopper... www.mini.com


----------

